# Alternating (eye) glasses?



## artofcooking (Jan 28, 2013)

So, I wear a tie to work daily.
I own a green frame which matches well with brown.
However, I was thinking of getting a black frame for my other colors.

Would it be weird to swap frames day by day?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

What?


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 28, 2013)

When i wore glassses i switched them all the time..


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 28, 2013)

, Princess, thanks!  

I kept thinking about the green frame and I thought ... Kermit?

I'd rather see yellow or blue with brown, than green and brown together.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2013)

I see no problem, glasses are accessories, why not switch them out?  Some folks who don't need glasses like to wear them, almost like jewelry.  And nothing wrong with green frames!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 28, 2013)

agreed, dawg.
i know people who have several pairs of glasses; different colours and styles to match what they're wearing. not strange at all.
forest green and brown go well together.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 29, 2013)

All the frames on my glasses are........PURPLE. But, I wear purple every day (my "uniform is purple on top, black/blue on the bottom. Easy to dress, easy to pack, everything matches). There is a company in Montreal that makes frames where you can slide a color into the bow. I can't remember the name of the company, but you can order the different "slides" on line. I can't find it--I can try if your are interested (or maybe your eye doctor knows which company this is).


----------



## Claire (Jan 29, 2013)

Once upon a time, many years ago ....  Ha ha.  I've worn glasses since I was, well, old enough to hold them on my head.  When I was gainfully employed, I had three pair.  I'd recommend a tortoise-type pair to go with everything, then something in the cool colors (green, blue, aqua, etc) and something in the warm colors (red, orange).  I'm now thinking, why do I only have one pair of glasses now?  Go for it~!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2013)

Claire said:


> Once upon a time, many years ago ....  Ha ha.  I've worn glasses since I was, well, old enough to hold them on my head.  When I was gainfully employed, I had three pair.  I'd recommend a tortoise-type pair to go with everything, then something in the cool colors (green, blue, aqua, etc) and something in the warm colors (red, orange).  I'm now thinking, why do I only have one pair of glasses now?  Go for it~!



I'm gainfully employed and can only afford one pair.  Dark frames, usually brown or a gold wire frame.  I've never thought of them as an accessory, but as an appliance I need to function.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm gainfully employed and can only afford one pair.  Dark frames, usually brown or a gold wire frame.  I've never thought of them as an accessory, but as an appliance I need to function.


Watch Walmart for frame sales. I got 3 pairs of prescription glasses plus the eye exam for $400 (MN). In Canada, one pair of glasses would have been $400 and the eye exam in Ontario $80. The purple frames for my prescription sunglasses were on sale for $18. Without vision insurance coverage, I have to pay for this myself. It was the best deal I could find.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Watch Walmart for frame sales. I got 3 pairs of prescription glasses plus the eye exam for $400 (MN). In Canada, one pair of glasses would have been $400 and the eye exam in Ontario $80. The purple frames for my prescription sunglasses were on sale for $18. Without vision insurance coverage, I have to pay for this myself. It was the best deal I could find.



Frames are cheap...it's the lenses that cost money and mine are NOT cheap.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 29, 2013)

artofcooking said:


> So, I wear a tie to work daily.
> I own a green frame which matches well with brown.
> However, I was thinking of getting a black frame for my other colors.
> 
> Would it be weird to swap frames day by day?


 
Nope .. not at all.  If you have them, use them !!  I wish I had more than 1 pair - well other than sunglasses.  It would be fun to be able to switch them out .. go for it !!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Frames are cheap...it's the lenses that cost money and mine are NOT cheap.


My lenses aren't cheap either. For my sunglasses (which I probably wear more than the other two pairs), the lenses were $120. So the pair came to $138. The same pair with a comparable frame would've been over $500 in Canada. Srs are having a hard time getting new glasses here because of the price of lenses. That is why I recommend they go to Walmart in NY to get their glasses. I went with single lenses instead of bifocals. I have driving glasses and reading glasses. That saved me a bundle. I just have to switch glasses. And, my vision is such that I don't need glasses for driving (legally). I prefer to wear glasses when I drive, however, because of my night blindness and distance issues.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Frames are cheap...it's the lenses that cost money and mine are NOT cheap.


 
Before surgery, each of my lens cost more than $300. Then add that I got Transitional $60. And the cost of the frames. $90. Fortunately, I only had to pay for the Transitional part. That is for my infinity lens.

There is also my reading glasses. I can not do the bifocal thing. I fell down a flight of stairs because I didn't see the steps right. And I need them for the computer. Two pairs of glasses every time I needed a change in my prescription. No cost there for me. So I get really nice frames for them. If I find a frame that fits me really good and I like them, I am known for having just new lens done. Which I am about to do again. I have my script to go get two new pairs. 

The eye surgeon heard me when I said I wanted to still wear glasses. So I will be getting a minimal strength lens for infinity. I will be using a frame that I love. Fits me perfectly and is very comfortable. I do have to get a new pair for reading. 

Figure, I needed new glasses about every 18 months. I have been wearing glasses since I was five y.o. I am now 74 y.o. Can you imagine the cost over the years? I have never had to pay for a pair. Just any extras I might want. Like the Transitional lens.


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm lucky in that I can get away with just "readers"... of course they're at a 2.0, but at least I can buy them anywhere for about $10-$20 per pair. Because of that I have about 8 pairs, all different colors. I switch them out each day, depending on what I'm wearing, since I wear them 8 hours a day at work. Still looking for hot pink though!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lucky for me I can barely see with my glasses so I don't know if they match my outfit lol!


----------



## mmyap (Jan 29, 2013)

It's always a good idea to have an extra pair of glasses in case you break your primary pair.  Why not play with styles and colors.  Life is short.


----------



## artofcooking (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks all! I think I'll buy multiple frames.

Do note you can get prescription glasses VERY inexpensively online.
One site is eyebuydirect.com; another is zennioptical.com . Do an online search for more sites.

I mean like 4 standard frames for $45!!
I am going to order online soon.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 29, 2013)

I used to wear titanium frames but since i prefer cable temples I've been wearing  gray Titmus frames for the past 10+ years.  I'd like to go back to the pink frames that I wore 55-60 year ago but they seem to no longer be available.  As you might suspect my eyewear is more of a question of eye protection and vision correction than of a fashion statement.
If I were into timeless 'fashion' I'd spring for rimless pince-nez spectacles.


----------



## Claire (Jan 30, 2013)

No, glasses are not a "fashion accessory" for me.  I have severe, really severe astigmatism.  Even getting up in the middle of the night to pee has resulted in injury (yes, missing the door).  I've had optometrists grin with glee.  "A challenge!  I love a challenge!).  Because I've had other optical problems, I need a relationship with my optometrist, one who has a connection with an opthamologist.  But when we were more flush, and I worked 40+ hours a week, I did have a glasses "wardrobe".  Now I'm down to one pair (neutral color frames), which is really stupid of me to do.  I think somewhere around here I have one pair of my old prescription.  Hey, guess what?  I'll never find if if these glasses are destroyed!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Claire said:


> No, glasses are not a "fashion accessory" for me. I have severe, really severe astigmatism. Even getting up in the middle of the night to pee has resulted in injury (yes, missing the door). I've had optometrists grin with glee. "A challenge! I love a challenge!). Because I've had other optical problems, I need a relationship with my optometrist, one who has a connection with an opthamologist. But when we were more flush, and I worked 40+ hours a week, I did have a glasses "wardrobe". Now I'm down to one pair (neutral color frames), which is really stupid of me to do. I think somewhere around here I have one pair of my old prescription. Hey, guess what? I'll never find if if these glasses are destroyed!


 
Same here  I've also got severe astigmastism. My left eye is -6.75 and the right is -3.75. If I take my glasses off to bath or wash my face I can't always find them again. I can't make out faces without them, won't even recognise my own mother 
I have brown frames. They look good but the colour is hard to find when i take it off! They blend in with the furniture.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2013)

If you  have a pair of glasses that you are very happy with and your prescription changes, you can keep the frames and just ask for new lenses. You don't have to get new frames everytime. The lens size is pretty much the same in all frames. They can order the lens and place them in the frames when you go to pick them up. 

You don't HAVE TO buy new frames everytime your prescription changes. Of course it doesn't make your optomertrists very happy. It is less money for them. If your optomertrist gives you a hard time, just tell them to give you the prescription and you will go somewhere else. And they HAVE TO GIVE YOU a copy of your prescription whether they fill it or not. I usually keep the old frames. I just gave them to my son and he put them in the box that the Lions Club has for old glasses. I had about six or seven pairs. But I kept one that I am going to be using today for my infinity lens. I am very happy with them. A perfect fit.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2013)

I've worn Mono Vision contacts for twenty years and I love them. I take them out at bedtime and only wear glasses before my shower in the morning. No way would I ever go back to wearing glasses full time. Glasses make me claustrophobic.


----------



## Addie (Jan 30, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I've worn Mono Vision contacts for twenty years and I love them. I take them out at bedtime and only wear glasses before my shower in the morning. No way would I ever go back to wearing glasses full time. Glasses make me claustrophobic.


 
Unfortunately for me I am not psycologically suited for contacts. The idea of sticking a foreign in my eyes terrifies me. I have been wearing glasses since I was five years old. I am so anxious to get my new ones. I miss wearing glasses sinice the surgery.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually Addie I never dreamed I'd be able to wear contacts either because I always felt the same way as you. I still remember the assistant at the eye Doctor's trying to teach me how to put them in my eyes. She must have wondered why this grown woman was acting like I was. She actually spent *all* *afternoon* coaching me with so much compassion that she made me determined to not let her down. Like with most things that are hard to do, it all comes down to motivation and I was really motivated to stop wearing glasses like I had all my life. It's really one of the best decisions I ever made.


----------



## Claire (Jan 31, 2013)

Addie said:


> If you  have a pair of glasses that you are very happy with and your prescription changes, you can keep the frames and just ask for new lenses. You don't have to get new frames everytime. The lens size is pretty much the same in all frames. They can order the lens and place them in the frames when you go to pick them up.
> 
> You don't HAVE TO buy new frames everytime your prescription changes. Of course it doesn't make your optomertrists very happy. It is less money for them. If your optomertrist gives you a hard time, just tell them to give you the prescription and you will go somewhere else. And they HAVE TO GIVE YOU a copy of your prescription whether they fill it or not. I usually keep the old frames. I just gave them to my son and he put them in the box that the Lions Club has for old glasses. I had about six or seven pairs. But I kept one that I am going to be using today for my infinity lens. I am very happy with them. A perfect fit.



Addie, maybe it is because my vision is so bad?   But I've always asked my optometrist(s) over the years, and they've always been honest with me.  Sometimes they've said, yes, you can use the glasses, and sometimes it has been, not only no, but HECK no.  One time he said, "this is the vision you have now:"  Then "This is what you should be seeing:" In recent years it hasn't been that much of a difference, and he's told me so.  I love to read, so always upgrade, then use my old glasses as backup.  I guess some of us have better optomotrists than others.  Mine have always had my eye health in mind.  Otherwise, I'd have fired them!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Actually Addie I never dreamed I'd be able to wear contacts either because I always felt the same way as you. I still remember the assistant at the eye Doctor's trying to teach me how to put them in my eyes. She must have wondered why this grown woman was acting like I was. She actually spent *all* *afternoon* coaching me with so much compassion that she made me determined to not let her down. Like with most things that are hard to do, it all comes down to motivation and I was really motivated to stop wearing glasses like I had all my life. It's really one of the best decisions I ever made.


 

I went to fetch my first pair of contacts after a New Years party. With a hangover from "bad word"
The tiny lenses looked like dinner plates to me 
I took 2 days leave from work to practice! I don't have any right now, just don't have the cash so I'm wearing my glasses. I can take them out or put them in without using a mirror. It becomes second nature!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2013)

Claire said:


> Addie, maybe it is because my vision is so bad?   But I've always asked my optometrist(s) over the years, and they've always been honest with me.  Sometimes they've said, yes, you can use the glasses, and sometimes it has been, not only no, but HECK no.  One time he said, "this is the vision you have now:"  Then "This is what you should be seeing:" In recent years it hasn't been that much of a difference, and he's told me so.  I love to read, so always upgrade, then use my old glasses as backup.  I guess some of us have better optomotrists than others.  Mine have always had my eye health in mind.  Otherwise, I'd have fired them!



Claire, I think Addie is talking about reusing the frames not the lenses.


----------



## Claire (Jan 31, 2013)

Addie, sorry, I did go back and re-read.  Yes, if your frames are sturdy and your prescription is available in the same size, of course you can re-use the frames.  And Snip, I think one of your eyes is a little worse than mine, but one a lot better.  And I have something else wrong with them.  But this line made me go back and look at my Rx, trying to see what else .... oh, I have bifocals.  The last time I needed to renew my driving license, rather than take the eye test I just had my optometrist fill out a form.  Handed it to the DMV guy (remember, small town).  He asked if I should have a driving restriction on the license.  "God, YES!"  I told him if he ever sees me driving w/o my glasses to pull over, call the cops and stay off the road until the men with white jackets come to put me away!  I'm not kidding about walking into doors when I get up at 3 a.m. to answer nature's call.  for awhile I tried contacts, and once lost one and drove home with one eye closed.  Don't want to try that again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL...you see me walking without mine call for help...


----------



## Claire (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, one more aside, Thank Heaven for plastic lenses.  When I started wearing glasses (that would be around 1960) mine were so thick and heavy I had a hard time keeping them on my face.  I had the art of wriggling my nose in such a way that I could get them back where they belonged when they fell down.  Then, sometime around 1970, give or take, my Rx became available in plastic.  As each improvement in weight came along, my optometrists wrote it right in on my prescription.  Now I pay extra for ultra-lights.  Worth every dime.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 31, 2013)

I started with glass, switched to plastic lenses for 40 years, and then back to glass a little over 10 years ago.  It took about 3 years to become reaccustomed to the weight of glass but I'm glad I did.  I'd rather have smaller lenses in glass than larger ones in non glass.  Non glass scratches too easily.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm used to my glasses being heavy but I do have a permanent red line across my nose lol!


----------



## Addie (Jan 31, 2013)

In Massachusetts, the law requires plastic lenses unless stated otherwise by your optometrist.

I no longer see an optometrist. Only an opthamologist. Have been for years. I freak out just to go for an eye exam. When they start to bring the eye exam machine close to my face and eyes, I start to slide down the chair to get away from it. It was last March that it was decided that it was time to have the cataracts removed. The emotional problems regarding treating my eyes without anesthesia created a host of problems that ended up involving five doctors having conference calls galore before a final decision was reached that would calm me down and agree to the surgery. What should and could have been done within a thirty day time, took ten months to solve my emotional eye problems. Contacts will never go into my eyes. 

When the day came for me to need bifocals, I ended up falling down a whole flight of stairs the first day I wore them. So back to the doctor to get two new pairs. When I was getting into the car to go to his office, I missed the curb and fell into the street. I have had two pairs ever since. I only use the reading ones for the computer and sewing. When I first talked to my eye surgeon, she asked me did I want perfect vision. I gave it some thought. I decided I wanted to continue to wear glasses, but wanted much thinner lens than I had. I swear I could have cashed in my lens and got back the nickel deposit. Does Coke bottles bottoms come to mind? I have been wearing glasses since I was five y.o. I have been having a devil of a time trying to get used to not having glasses to wear. My surgeon listened to me. I will be picking up my two new pairs next Wednesday. My infinity lens will be a lot, a heck of a lot thinner than what I had been wearing last December. I did have to pay for the infinity lens to be Transitional lens. I can't imagine not having that little extra in the summer or on sunny days. This surgery thing has been quite an advantage.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have recently bought some prescription frames and lenses for reading and doing cross stitch, close up stuff

I went to Specsavers and as we have health insurance, for 2 pairs it only cost $35.00 

I have one with black frames and one with purple


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2013)

With insurance AND an AARP discount, my glasses still cost over $400 a pair, that's for the lenses...the frames are usually cheap.  My insurance pays for the frames, but if I plan on being able to see, I have to shell out for the lenses.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With insurance AND an AARP discount, my glasses still cost over $400 a pair, that's for the lenses...the frames are usually cheap.  My insurance pays for the frames, but if I plan on being able to see, I have to shell out for the lenses.


That seems a bit backwards...you'd think that there would be a limit re: cost per pair, regardless of the frame cost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> That seems a bit backwards...you'd think that there would be a limit re: cost per pair, regardless of the frame cost.



If I didn't have the insurance my glasses would cost close to $800  pair.  The things I need to be able to see are costly add ins.  And the insurance only pays for one set of lenses a year.


----------



## artofcooking (Feb 2, 2013)

FYI, you can buy glasses online for like $30: Save Bundles of Cash by Buying Eyeglasses Online


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With insurance AND an AARP discount, my glasses still cost over $400 a pair, that's for the lenses...the frames are usually cheap. My insurance pays for the frames, but if I plan on being able to see, I have to shell out for the lenses.


 
The more horror stories I hear about other elderly folks and their medical costs, the more grateful I am for ESP. They have a great knack for driving me crazy with their over smothering care, but it is better than paying for it myself. I just had to pay $60 for the Transitional Lens. If I had asked my eye surgeon to recommend them, I could have gotten them free. No thanks, I will take what I have with a big helping of gratitude.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Kellymom said:


> 30$ for glasses doesn't sound right, it costs a lot more for good ones.


 
The cost for glasses are in the lens. The stronger the prescription, the more costly. Before  my surgery, 

Each of my lens cost more than $300 a piece. My new ones will cost only $10 for each lens in my reading glasses. The frames are an adittional cost. You can order them on line and they are way cheap. 

Welcome to DC. A fun place to be.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 4, 2013)

I only wear reading glasses, & they are very conservative. (No Elton John glasses going on here.  lol). Bought my wire-framed glasses from the eye doctor. Since my insurance co does not cover bifocals, I bought two black-framed bifocals from the 99 cent store. They have outlasted the wire frames.  I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, so I would never buy glasses on line.  Non-perscription sunglasses can be more fashionable, but, no loud colors. Let me know when Chanel has a sale.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I only wear reading glasses, & they are very conservative. (No Elton John glasses going on here. lol). Bought my wire-framed glasses from the eye doctor. Since my insurance co does not cover bifocals, I bought two black-framed bifocals from the 99 cent store. They have outlasted the wire frames. I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, so I would never buy glasses on line. Non-perscription sunglasses can be more fashionable, but, no loud colors. Let me know when Chanel has a sale.


 
My eye surgeon heard me when I said that I still wanted to wear glasses. So when she removed my cateracts, she put in a lens that didn't quite give me perfect vision. So I still wear infinity lens along with reading ones. And like you, who cares what the reading ones look like. They don't leave my apartment. For sewing and the computer. For sunglasses, I ordered my infinity lens with the Transitional feature. Automatic sunglasses. Love them.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 4, 2013)

Addie said:


> My eye surgeon heard me when I said that I still wanted to wear glasses. So when she removed my cateracts, she put in a lens that didn't quite give me perfect vision. So I still wear infinity lens along with reading ones. And like you, who cares what the reading ones look like. They don't leave my apartment. For sewing and the computer. For sunglasses, I ordered my infinity lens with the Transitional feature. Automatic sunglasses. Love them.


 
How did your cataract surgery turn out, Addie?  I recall a thread you started some time ago. My surgeon made it so I could see close with one eye & distance from the other. I have not heard of infinity lenses, but it's been awhile since I went to the doctor/surgeon.  I made the mistake of switching eye doctors when I moved, changing to the BF's doc.  He claimed to have Gluacoma, but I think it was an excuse to get pot.


----------



## Addie (Feb 4, 2013)

Cerise said:


> How did your cataract surgery turn out, Addie? I recall a thread you started some time ago. My surgeon made it so I could see close with one eye & distance from the other. I have not heard of infinity lenses, but it's been awhile since I went to the doctor/surgeon. I made the mistake of switching eye doctors when I moved, changing to the BF's doc. He claimed to have Glaucoma, but I think it was an excuse to get pot.


 
Infinity lens are the proper name for lens that let nearsighted folks see far off into the distance. To the end. As far as the eye can see. 

I am only seen by an opthamologist, not an optometrist. As you know the first one is a fully trained medical doctor that had more than eight years of training. They are qualified to perform surgery on the eyes. The latter is only qualified to examine eyes and prescribe glasses. They also can sometimes identify eye diseases, but are not allowed by law to treat them. They have to refer the patient to an opthamologist. Since you had cataract surgery, you should stick with an opthamologist. You now have an artificial implant in your eyes and the optometrist cannot treat you if there is ever a problem with them.


----------

